# PVC bike stand done...pics



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

Followed the directions from mtbr member from his build...hardest part was painting PVC (I have no patience) but in the end it was a fun little project for $25 total 



















Thanks to the guy that came up with the idea and shared it! :thumbsup:


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mixxmstrmike (Apr 27, 2008)

*That looks great!*

Thanks for sharing that setup!

Pretty stable?

-Mike


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

Absolutely stable-I have a 4 year old around and it is perfectly safe.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If I ever make something like this, I would make one that can hold multiple bikes, basically linking 3, 4 or however many of them together


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

1/2" or 3/4" size tubing?


----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

Glued? If not I would guess it makes a great travel stand as it could even fit in a suitcase!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

How about a few shots of the stand by itself?


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah I can take some shots by itself

Not glued, can take apart in 30 seconds

Multiple bike idea is awesome! I only have 1 bike so...

3/4" sizing-most available in HD


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Gorky_Park said:


> Yeah I can take some shots by itself
> 
> Not glued, can take apart in 30 seconds
> 
> ...


We'll be looking forward to the photos.

Nice paint job too by the way!!!!!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice. I'm just catching up on my emails here in the PNW after our most recent storm. Your stand actually looks very professional, and the other posters' idea of making it into a multiple stand is even better.

Thank you for sharing your project; I hate to say it, but I'm gonna have to borrow your borrowed design and make my own!


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

I have added the digi camo tape to protect the paint from the sharp edge of the rear rotor-that's my personal touch I wanted. HD sells different color tape so you can even color-match it if you wanted.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like a good and stable stand!!!!!


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

^ It really is a nice one-was very happy I found it.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I'll have to borrow your borrowed idea and make an inline triple stand (for three bikes) for the inside of my 2011 honda odyssey. I might have to make one for the front wheels and another one for the rear so they won't fall over as I drive. Good post.


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

link to instructions?


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

aintnothang said:


> link to instructions?


Here is where I saw it

https://plus.google.com/112472787606271161450/posts/VQHVw3viviw


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

medi.hash said:


> I think I'll have to borrow your borrowed idea and make an inline triple stand (for three bikes) for the inside of my 2011 honda odyssey. I might have to make one for the front wheels and another one for the rear so they won't fall over as I drive. Good post.


 For your application, I'd recommend something like this:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd be interested to see how much it would cost to make the exact same thing out of iron pipe instead of pvc. Besides being stronger I think it would be more stable. I'd wrap a tube around the pipes to protect the bike (similar to the camo tape :thumbsup: ) +repz to you for the build, I'm definitely building one


----------



## mixxmstrmike (Apr 27, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'd be interested to see how much it would cost to make the exact same thing out of iron pipe instead of pvc. Besides being stronger I think it would be more stable. I'd wrap a tube around the pipes to protect the bike (similar to the camo tape :thumbsup: ) +repz to you for the build, I'm definitely building one


It's the elbows and fittings that will up the price when making this project out of iron piping.

I was thinking about filling up the tubes with sand just to give it more weight.

-Mike


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

mixxmstrmike said:


> It's the elbows and fittings that will up the price when making this project out of iron piping.
> 
> I was thinking about filling up the tubes with sand just to give it more weight.
> 
> -Mike


I don't see a reason that you couldn't pour cement into the PVC. Then you wouldn't have an issue it shifting like you would sand. And you could add just enough to the bottom parts to weight it down in a more specific area.


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

nice job n maybe i'l one myself


----------



## JDNM (Sep 3, 2012)

*A year late....*



bluntadelic said:


> nice job n maybe i'l one myself


I agree!! I do realize that this thread is a year old. However; I really like the looks of this stand.










This is what I built. Works great. I is happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomVirus (May 12, 2013)

Another great DIY rack that I just completed this weekend!Make your own Bike Rack


----------



## hookuum (Jul 3, 2013)

*carbon fiber look*

Such a great idea thanks


----------



## Squashman (Jul 7, 2013)

So when I look at the pictures of the ones built in this thread it looks like two connectors were uses on each side in the center. But on the link to the original instructions on Google+ it looks like the center is one large double connector on each side. Going to assume the ones built in this thread had to be modified for the wider tires of a mtb bike.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Heres one I did a few weeks back (hope OP don't mind me posting it) total about £45, just need to give it a coat of paint.


----------



## kennderbender (Oct 31, 2015)

*My PVC stand prototype*

Hey guys, here is my spin on the PVC stand. I have never seen one in this platform, but it is in no way an original idea. Most race style dirtbike stands hold the motorcycle by the crank case, this stand cradles the BB in a similar fashion. Works well, 20$ total cost and took about 45 mins. Still want to paint it up sometime. Cheers !


----------



## Squashman (Jul 7, 2013)

Could you list the supplies you used.


----------



## kennderbender (Oct 31, 2015)

I will post list of materials and upload another pic that I should have before this evening . I also have some other things I would like to do to it to improve the design


----------



## kennderbender (Oct 31, 2015)

How do you obtain the carbon fiber look ...


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

kennderbender said:


> How do you obtain the carbon fiber look ...


Carbon wrap stickers!

Amazon.com: TCBunnyÂ® 3D Black Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap Sticker Air Realease Bubble Free anti-wrinkle 24" x 60" 2FT x 5FT: Automotive

..


----------



## kennderbender (Oct 31, 2015)

*PVC stand material list*

2 - 2 foot pieces
4 slip end caps
4 T's
All pipe is 1.5 inch schedule 40. The long straight pieces which make up the base are each 6 inches long. The upright you will have to cut to length that suites your needs. The T that cups the bottom bracket is shortened to 68 mm to match my BB Shell, then cut in half , then notched so that it cradles the shell better. I have a not h for each chainstay and small v in front as well


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

A lot great ideas here, I just finished building one PVC stand too.


----------



## EddieS (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is mine


----------

